# Tuning a Wordpress site



## balanga (Aug 25, 2017)

Does anyone know of any good references for tuning a Wordpress site?

I assume that Wordpress on FreeBSD works more or less identically to one on Linux...


----------



## French Fries (Aug 25, 2017)

Run on real hardware, no VM. Log all SQL queries and make sure they are less than 20 ms. Remove cache. Log everything and look for the culprit.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2017)

Probably not a lot can be "tuned" on the Wordpress side of things. However, you can tune the database behind it. If the database is slow the whole site will appear to be slow. So tuning MySQL is probably the first step.

Don't just blindly use an "optimized" my.cnf you found on the internet for MySQL. What is optimal for my sites and database usage may be completely unworkable for your situation. Let the database run for a couple of days then run databases/mysqltuner to see what could be optimized. Setting various caches correctly for example can really improve the site's responsiveness.


----------

